# Stahls� Adds New Holiday Designs To CAD-CUT� Patterns Heat Transfer Vinyl



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*Stahls’ Adds New Holiday Designs To CAD-CUT® Patterns Heat Transfer Vinyl*

Stahls’ has added 24 fully customizable, holiday offerings to its CAD-CUT® Patterns collection of heat transfer vinyl (HTV). Ring in the season with traditional and contemporary patterns featuring artwork from snowmen, lights, and mistletoe, to menorahs and Hanukah themes. 

Simply select a pattern and colorway to create a custom Patterns roll from which to cut your own holiday designs. It’s an easy way to capture the spirit of the season with full-color HTV graphics without a print/cut system.

CAD-CUT Patterns applies at 300 degrees F and is compatible with cotton, polyester, poly/cotton blends, Lycra®/spandex and polypropylene. Thin and lightweight, the polyurethane film is suitable for use on light or dark-colored fabrics and has a semi-matte finish. 

It cuts and weeds easily and works with Stahls’ Rip-Away Appliqué™ process. CAD-CUT Patterns comes in 20-inch wide rolls with an 18-inch printable area.

To learn more, go to https://goo.gl/VF6xJK 

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in Sterling Heights, MI, with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected]


----------

